# entschupper aus kronkorken



## nachtangler-1992 (18. März 2007)

man nimmt einen unterarmlangen stock und schnitzt die rinde ab. dann nimmt man 3-4 kronkorken und nagelt sie ans obere ende mit der gezackten seite nach aussen an den stock. und fertig ist der entschupper


----------



## Feeder-Freak (18. März 2007)

*AW: entschupper aus kronkorken*

In der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen:q,
aber die Idee ist gut.  Wenn man mal nichts zur Seite hat.


----------



## fischdieb22 (18. März 2007)

*AW: entschupper aus kronkorken*

Der Stock muss dann aber auch UNTERARMDICK sein, sonst sind die Nägel wahrscheinlich dicker als der Stock!

Besser ist es aber nur 2 Kronkorken in der Länge dran zu nageln, dafür aber noch 2 in der Breite!


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (18. März 2007)

*AW: entschupper aus kronkorken*

ja so gehts auch.


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. März 2007)

*AW: entschupper aus kronkorken*

Was gescheites für 2,50€ :q


----------



## ostfriesengerd (18. März 2007)

*AW: entschupper aus kronkorken*

Ich habe einen Fischschupper dieser Art mit einem Kronkorken .(genügt, weil einfacher zu reinigen) Den habe ich mit einer kurzen Messingschraube auf eine 1 cm dicke und 2 cm breite Latte geschraubt. Ist inzwischen ohne Schaden ca. 30 Jahre alt und noch immer in Gebrauch. Ideal auch zum Barschschuppen. Für nicht so feste Schuppen kann man auch ein Zwiebel- oder Kartoffelnetz nehmen. Einfach drüber und schon sauber. Wie früher der Fairispruch. Gerd


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2007)

*AW: entschupper aus kronkorken*

Jupp, nageln ist da Mist, schrauben ist besser und kann man unproblematisch nachziehen!


----------



## Sonarmeister (18. März 2007)

*AW: entschupper aus kronkorken*

Ich habe 2 Kronenkorken auf ne alte enthaarte Scheuerbürste geschraubt, funktioniert einwandfrei. Schade, daß die geschraubten Korken so lange halten, weil Biertrinken macht auch Spaß.


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (18. März 2007)

*AW: entschupper aus kronkorken*

stimmt.=) mach einfach ein paar mehr. kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## Gold-Brasse (28. November 2008)

*AW: entschupper aus kronkorken*

Is natürlich nett, wenn man nach der Verwertung eines Sixpack noch ein Werkzeug generieren kann. Ich persönlich stehe auf erstklassiges Werkzeug, auch beim Angeln und Fischzubereiten. Empfehlung: Fischschupper von GWP.


----------

